# Best Ram Company



## cupid 4U (Dec 28, 2006)

hi,
     i am karthick i gona get a new pc so which ram company would i opt to???


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 28, 2006)

Hynix or kingston.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2006)

in india 99.9999% of hynix are fake


----------



## kirtan (Dec 28, 2006)

Transcend


----------



## mehulved (Dec 28, 2006)

For what purpose do you want. Of what I have read in this section. Transcend/Kingston are good for normal users. But for gamers/overclockers brands like corsair and such are better. So, you need to tell about the use of the RAM, how much RAM you need, DDR or DDR2 and what's your budget.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 28, 2006)

i do not think ur gona overclock it...

1> CORSAIR..for gamers
2> Transcend
3> kingston

above both r good one and widely available in india


----------



## samrulez (Dec 28, 2006)

"Best"??? I see....definitely OCZ or Mushkin... LOL...

heheh...ok..

Corsair Value Select
Kingston Value Ram 
Transcend... (UCCC+Brain Power=500MHz+)


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 28, 2006)

kingston or transcend


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 28, 2006)

Corsair


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 28, 2006)

transcent nd kingston has reasonable price. Corsair has gud quality too but the value select models are not as gud as transcent in ocing. Transcent 400DDR can be easily oced close to 500 or even higher.

Never go for Hynix, dynet etc. Even simmtronics is better than them.

1.OCZ
2.CORSAIR XMX or Twin Xpert
3.Transcent
4.Kingston
5.corsair value
6.Kingston value
7.Simmtronics
8.Hynix
9.Dynet


----------



## sude (Dec 29, 2006)

ya never go 4 hynix... this is a rubbish brand....
u can go for Transcend, Kingston ot Corsair (no.1 choice)...

-SUDE


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 29, 2006)

Depends on what you are buying... DDR1 or DDR2. However if you are buying in India, the best you'll manage is corsair 2x1GB DDR2 1066C5 for around 25 grand. If you buy abroad there are better choices in Teamgroup, Cellshock and Gskill. Basically any RAM with micron D9 chips, especially D9GMH or D9GKX will do well. If you are buying DDR1, then just look for RAM with samsung UCCC chips. I've seen transcend and twinmos ram with samsung uccc.


----------



## casanova (Dec 29, 2006)

Corsair any day


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 30, 2006)

Kingston


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 30, 2006)

One more vote for "*Transcend*"


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 30, 2006)

*corsair rocks*
is the best ram one can get


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 30, 2006)

corsair
crucial


----------



## janitha (Dec 30, 2006)

What about "Patriot"?
When I bought my 1x2GB Corsair Value Ram 4-5 months back for Rs 9000/- my dealer showed me pieces of Patriot which was priced 13500/- for 512MB.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 30, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> What about "Patriot"?
> When I bought my 1x2GB Corsair Value Ram 4-5 months back for Rs 9000/- my dealer showed me pieces of Patriot which was priced 13500/- for 512MB.


 Let me google what's so special about it. Maybe you can explain a bit too.
Those are way too expensive to even think about.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 30, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> What about "Patriot"?
> When I bought my 1x2GB Corsair Value Ram 4-5 months back for Rs 9000/- my dealer showed me pieces of Patriot which was priced 13500/- for 512MB.



if ur looking for costlier and real BEST one's go for
CRUCIAL, MUSHKIN AND OCZ


----------



## webgenius (Dec 30, 2006)

kingston is the best!!!


----------



## janitha (Dec 30, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Let me google what's so special about it. Maybe you can explain a bit too.
> Those are way too expensive to even think about.



I was just telling what the dealer showed and told. 
When I asked for Corsair Value Select, he thought I wanted the best and costliest available, which I never wanted.


----------



## Maverick069 (Dec 31, 2006)

OCZ currently boasts the fastest RAM on earth. DDR2 1100mHZ + !!!


----------



## samrulez (Dec 31, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> What about "Patriot"?
> When I bought my 1x2GB Corsair Value Ram 4-5 months back for Rs 9000/- my dealer showed me pieces of Patriot which was priced 13500/- for 512MB.



That's one good brand! You can OC the hell out of it!
__________


			
				Maverick069 said:
			
		

> OCZ currently boasts the fastest RAM on earth. DDR2 1100mHZ + !!!



errr...Corsair Dominator @1100HHz...


----------



## janitha (Jan 3, 2007)

Regarding 1302 MHz Ram from Patriot, see the link from Tomshardware-
*www.tgdaily.com/2007/01/02/patriot_pc2_10100/


----------

